# How many times does your toddler pee a day?



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

The reason I ask is my 3 year old is having a heck of a time staying dry, and when I started using a sticker chart I noticed 8 stickers on the first day. Quite often she will go pee and put on new pants, only to be wet again 10 mins later. So maybe she doesn't know how to empty her bladder when she goes?!! Any feed back/ advice would be appriciated. I put her in pull-ups thinking that maybe she just too stressed/ not physically ready to be potty trained...but then she seems to get lazy and poop in them (which was never a problem in the past year).

Amie


----------



## Jenny_adoptChina (Mar 7, 2003)

Our one-year old goes about every 45 minutes I'm guessing (though in the night she can go longer). I also babysit for two little girls, and the 2 year old goes every 15 minutes, whereas her little sister would only go every 5-6 hours or so (a flood each time). I think it probably varies by the child, and in some cases they might have an infection if they're going all the time, but I don't know how to tell really since I don't know all the symptoms they'd have.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Our dd who is 27 months and potty learned pees about every hour when we are at home and every couple of hours when we are out and about.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

My one-year-old sometimes pees as soon as an hour after the last time she peed (or occasionally even sooner), especially if she's had a lot of water or milk. Probably every two hours is more typical, and sometimes it's 3 or 4. (At night, she goes 8-12 hours without peeing.) It seems to depend a lot on how much she's had to drink - just like with adults.


----------



## EMZ (Sep 25, 2003)

My recently potty trained 2 1/2 yr old pee's anywhere from every hour to holding for 4-5 hours at a time. What gets me is that she doesn't pee for an hour or more after waking up in the a.m.


----------

